# Adventure Writing (Rewriting Job, $1 per 100 words)



## Gnarl45 (Jun 17, 2015)

*I found someone for the work so this offer no longer is available.*


Hi guys,

I'd like to publish two or three of my D&D 5e adventures but my writing skills are absolutely terrible. I'm looking for someone to help me rewrite these adventures in a more professional manner.

The adventures are for the most part already written and only need to be rewritten in a way that doesn't suck. I don't need any fancy writing, just something pleasant to read.

The pay is $1 per 100 words (once cent a word). I'm sorry for the crap pay but it's all I can afford for now. If this small project works, there will be opportunities for better paid jobs (for all of us). If it works anyways.

If you're interested, could you please send me a private message.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Ben


----------

